# ABU HELP!



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Took my 5600 C4 MAG apart for cleaning/lubing and when I put it back together it acts as if there is no one-way clutch bearing installed. It will let line out, handle spinning backwards, even if I have not engaged tbe cast bar. I followed the schematics and can't figure it out. I am frustrated and need a fresh perspective.


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

hey shoeless sorry to hear about the reel 
have ya been to chics or anywhere the past couple days


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Went to SB early this week and caught one. Been hanging around the house mostly and getting my jeep ready for a new engine.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I don't have your answer. Though I'm curious--all my baitcasters are ABUs. What do you take apart to clean/oil them?

All I do is undo the screw/bolts on the one side, slide off the end and oil like three or four places.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

I grease the gear teeth inside the housing and all of the sliding parts. This doesn't have to be done very often, but I have been wading alot and the reel has been completely dunked a few times in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## BobN (Dec 6, 2002)

You may have put it back together with thumb bar depressed, so it's not engaging at all.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

That's not the problem. I can cast and retrieve. It just wants to act like a spinner with antireverse turned off. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

have you been to the hot ditch before??


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Shoeless
Check the dog that rides on the gear teeth, that may be the problem from what I can gather. geo


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Shoeless,

Coastline Service Center Goldsboro, NC.

`bucket


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Listen to Geo.
I believe the part number 5189. Part number 22079 slides in the middle.


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

Pet hey you know joe robin he said he would put it back together for you... hes a big abu fan and kows what you did wrong.... i tryed calling that # you left me and it was wrong so hit me back up......


----------

